# My Recovery.



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

was simple. keep your mind off it, and dont worry about it.

ik it sounds wayyyy to simple....but distraction really is key.

One very common way of describing DP is like being a state of ?knowing but not feeling?. I said it myself in my own initial description of the condition. For example, people with DP might say:
*?I know I?m real, and I?m still here ? but I can?t feel it.?
Or, ?I know I?m not going to go crazy or anything ? but I can?t feel it.?*

Well, that?s pretty much a perfect analogy of what it physically happening in the brain of the DP sufferer; *the neocortex* (the seat of rational thought) is in overdrive, while the *limbic system* (the seat of emotion) is very quiet. Remember that! The way you are feeling is not because of some deep, philosophical journey or some horrible disease. It?s just a habit that your brain has established, and that you can get back out of soon. You know that none of those nasty existential thoughts are true - - now all you have to do is train yourself back to feeling it!

the second you find yourself thinking about your DP, theres your problem. Just switch your attention to something else.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree %110.
You speak the truth. :!:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

that really is all there is to it. but i've been able to do that and still don't feel myself at all. but at least I am not tormented with the obsessed thoughts like i was in the beginning.


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah. DP works to block out depressive or anxious thoughts. so the truth is if you have DP, reality may be even more depressing and confusing as you are now =p. its a harsh reality. but its nicer.

Spirit once said getting rid of the DP is just the beginning for some people and i think so too.


----------

